# Scholtes CP965R cooker



## Killiebill (Mar 10, 2013)

We have just moved into our apartment in RAK and have this cooker but no instruction manual. Tried to access an English user guide on the internet but all we can only get it in French. Have tried to translate by copying and pasting into google translate but no success. Can anyone help please?


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Have you tried to contact the manufacturer? I had similar problems with a fridge I once had and received a very speedy response with a PDF.


----------



## Killiebill (Mar 10, 2013)

Yes still waiting for a response.
Still hungry!


----------



## Bounty Hunter (Jun 29, 2012)

Waiting on instructions to operate a cooker? How hard can it be to connect the gas and light it up. I am not sure what problems you are running into with it.


----------



## Killiebill (Mar 10, 2013)

It's an electric cooker with more programs and settings than the space shuttle!


----------



## Killiebill (Mar 10, 2013)

Got manual now anyway


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Killiebill said:


> Got manual now anyway


So, where did you get it from in the end?


----------



## cpp98 (Nov 22, 2015)

*Manual found!*

I had the same problem, found it eventually, here's the link. The first half is in French but the second half is in English.

I'm not allowed to post links as this is my first post, so you'll have to copy and paste:

ns323666.ip-37-187-156.eu/manuals/Scholtes%20Range/Scholtes%20CP%20965%20R%20Range.pdf


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

cpp98 said:


> I had the same problem, found it eventually, here's the link. The first half is in French but the second half is in English.
> 
> I'm not allowed to post links as this is my first post, so you'll have to copy and paste:
> 
> ns323666.ip-37-187-156.eu/manuals/Scholtes%20Range/Scholtes%20CP%20965%20R%20Range.pdf


Great speedy service - the OP was looking for the manual back in 2013!!!


----------



## cpp98 (Nov 22, 2015)

I wasn't really replying to the OP - When I was searching for the instructions this thread was at the top of the google search results, so by adding the link I'm hoping it will help others looking for these instructions in future. If this is breaking a board rule or something then I'll take it down, was just trying to help.


----------

